# YOUR [favorite music]



## Llama Riot (Mar 21, 2010)

Post a video of your favorite song.
Rules:
it is recommended  that you choose only _one_ song, but please keep it to a maximum of three.
give a short description of the song: year; why it's your favorite; etc;
don't bash other members taste in music, if you don't like it then just move along.
This is this song that I usually choose when I have to choose just one.  1994, Meet You There by Mother May I.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2010)

Ohhh that's soooo hard to decide - My taste in music keeps changing

Currently, I'm stuck on TWO favorites and can't decide.
If I hear them being played on Radio I always turn up the volume to listen - so despite you saying ONLY ONE , I'm having 2

*Gia Farrell - 'Hit Me Up' - *
Heard it on 'Happy Feet soundtrack CD' - saw film & liked it (film that is) - the music is so upbeat, I use to like watching tap dancing (never could do it though) so perhaps that's another reason


Spoiler: Can't embed suitable Youtube so here's a link instead



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f5wqTtcBNo


*Pussycat Dolls - Jai ho!!'*
Heard a clip in the Children in need video & it just caught my attention - so looked up the original
Not too sure why I like it - Fast Upbeat again ? also the 'bollywood' feel to it perhaps ? (Never seen the film though)


Spoiler: Embeded Youtube Video







BTW - Your Embeded Youtube don't work


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry I can't choose one so gonna have to put two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Metallica - Dyers Eve*

One of my favourite songs of all time, by my favourite band. Sometimes I like to listen to this because I feel I can relate to the lyrics. Yes that may sound depressing, but very true for me.




*Slipknot - Snuff*

I'm not usually a Slipknot fan, but I love the lyrics and meaning behind this song. 



EDIT: Thanks Llama Riot


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 21, 2010)

To embed a youtube video:1. Highlight this section of a youtube url - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*v6kb5fvv6_A*

2. Click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button on the tool bar.

3. Delete the rest of the url.The end result should look like this:


```
[youtube]v6kb5fvv6_A[/youtube]
```

You can also just type the youtube tags in manually.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> To embed a youtube video......You can also just type the youtube tags in manually.


But sometimes it don't work 'cos the owner has disallowed embedding


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

Title: Jester Script Transfigured
Band: In Flames
Album: Whoracle
Year: 1997
Why it's my favorite: It's got the best melody I've ever heard EVAR!!


----------



## brett-big (Mar 22, 2010)

Title: The Past Recedes
Artist: John Frusciante
Album: Curtains
Why its my favourite? i just love the vocals and the immense solo.


----------



## BionicC (Mar 22, 2010)

Kylesa - Said and Done, from the album Static Tensions

Best gig I went to last year; my favourite album of last year; my favourite track from the album. 'nuff said.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Song:* All Star
*Artist:* Smash Mouth
*Release Date:* May 4, 1999

*Reason:* I've heard this song quite a lot over the years and it was released at a time when I enjoyed being a kid. I love this style of music and it always seems to bring me back to those carefree times.


----------



## Johnlennonjumped (Mar 23, 2010)

*I am the Walrus By The Beatles*


----------



## redact (Mar 24, 2010)

my favorite song changes daily (always the same band though)

fav as of today is:
All Together Now - Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## Gore (Mar 24, 2010)

No video of it on YouTube for some reason.

Tremolo Blooz by The Presidents of the United States of America, 1998.

Full song can be listened to here.
http://www.last.fm/music/The+Presidents+of..._/Tremolo+Blooz

Cocaine is really romantic to me. And I just like the song.


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2010)

If I'm choosing my favorite song of all time.
If I'm choosing my favorite song right now.


----------



## Raika (Mar 24, 2010)

You guys know what I'm gonna post. :3
Anyone who guesses right gets a cookie.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, but I just *had* to post 3! I'm a Gleek, so I'm posting these:

*Glee Cast- Halo/Walking on Sunshine (Originally by Beyonce and Katrina and the Waves)* I just love the energy and the rhythm. They made Halo a lot more energetic and combined it with Walking on Sunshine. It was all so sunhine-y and optimistic.

*Glee Cast- Somebody to Love (Originally by Queen)* I just love how they made it so different yet so good. It's amazing. It's nearly as good as Queen's.

*Glee Cast- Don't Stop Believin' (Originally by Journey)* I never liked Arnel Pineda's original version and vocals. I like this one 3 times better.


----------



## Domination (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, when it comes to music favourites, I find it hard to decide on only one track. So I prefer one fr every genre I listen to.

But my all time favourites have to be a Hard Rock classic by Led Zeppelin and a genius New Prog number by Muse  


Spoiler



*Title: Heartbreaker
Band: Led Zeppelin
Album: Led Zeppelin II
Year: 1969*
Why it's my favorite: One of the best soloes and riffs from Page, showcases Plant's dynamic tenor vocals, a pretty groovy bass line too, and the drums are heavy and pretty rhythmic. Not the ultimate-best Zeppelin track, though one of their best. They have way too many classics to choose one best.


*Title: Plug In Baby
Band: Muse
Album: Origin of Symmetry
Year: 2001*
Why it's my favorite: The entire Origin of Symmetry album are my favourites, just as much as most Zeppelin songs are. The songs are all genius, but I particularly like the guitar in this more.



But my present favourite track:


Spoiler



*Title: Rock 'n' Roll Fantasy
Band: Bad Company
Album: Desolation Angels
Year: 1979*
Why it's my favourite: Anything from Paul Rodgers pretty much guarantee a rock-blues vocals enjoyment, while this song also has a pretty good feel to it, and the guitars aren't too bad. Bad Co. is one of the best Supergroups, ever.






			
				KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I never liked *Arnel Pineda's original version and vocals*. I like this one 3 times better.



No. Arnel Pineda is in no way the original singer. The original singer is the great Steve Perry, who ,IMO, is a much better vocalist.(And also the guy who Arnel Pineda's vocal skills is emulating)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 24, 2010)

Oooh it's hard to choose only one track but I can at least list my current top three as it varies from time to time...these are also in no order of preference:

Porcelain and the Tramps-"Neighbor"
~`Industrial-ish. Great song to just rock out to.

Diablo Swing Orchestra-"Bedlam Sticks"
~`Metal/Swing/Avant Garde. This song and this band are just awesome. Completely fucked up and completely awesome. Very hard to describe but I can't get this song out of my head. Definitely one of the best from this band.

Ayria-"Blue Alice"
~`Hard to describe I'm not sure what genre it falls into really, but this song is a fucked up version of Alice in Wonderland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also very catchy.


----------



## cracker (Mar 24, 2010)

Right now I would have to say my favorite song to listen to is
*Muse - Uprising*


The instrumentals, vocals, and lyrics are all great.

My second favorite at this time (and always will be high on my list) is
*Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin'*

It has great lyrics that are timeless.


----------

